#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  حذف فایل یا پوشه هایی که حذف نمی شوند ( فارسی ) Unlocker 1.9.1 x86/x64  Persian

## جواد جورسرایی

حذف فایل و فولدرهایی که در ویندوز به طور معمول حذف نمی شوند 

احتمالا تا به حال با موارد زیادی برخورد کرده اید که یک فایل یا فولدر در ویندوز به هر دلیل حذف نمی شود. برای رفع این مشکل و حذف کامل و پیشرفته این فایلها و فولدرها سافت گذر این نرم افزار را به شما توصیه می کند.

اگر با این پیغامها در هنگام حذف یک فایل مواجه می شوید :

The source or destination file may be in use

There has been a sharing violation

Cannot delete file: Access is denied 

The file is in use by another program or user

Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use

از این برنامه استفاده کنید.




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*ababakz*,*abbasbehest*,*Ahmad665600*,*AHMADRG*,*ali1345*,*ali927110*,*amen*,*BABAKELK83*,*BAHMAN.AGHA*,*Desiree*,*dllgh*,*farhad58*,*farzad1349*,*gadraj*,*ghasedak256*,*haniro*,*hesar*,*hossein mokh*,*ilya_co10*,*irajee*,*kavosh83*,*kmw.co*,*kokoia*,*ma1369*,*mohammadhadi*,*mors@net*,*mosab12345*,*nekooee*,*omid6564324*,*pedram*,*ramshe*,*rhosseini*,*sam_electronic*,*sarbandi*,*Service Manual*,*ssatash*,*tohidfilm*,*tone*,*صابری*,*غزال*,*پاناسونیک*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
سلام  دوست خوبم. من فایل را دانلود کردم و بلافاصله آنتی ویروس به آن گیر داد و من رد کردم و تا آخر نصب هم همینطور بود. خواستم بدانم فایل مشکلی ندارد؟

----------

*gadraj*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*sam_electronic*,*Service Manual*

----------


## gadraj

> به نام خدا
> سلام  دوست خوبم. من فایل را دانلود کردم و بلافاصله آنتی ویروس به آن گیر داد و من رد کردم و تا آخر نصب هم همینطور بود. خواستم بدانم فایل مشکلی ندارد؟


*سلام :
بله اقاي صابري متاسفانه تست كردم براي من هم همينطور هست ولي اگر ادامه دهيد كارايي اش درسته و مثل اينكه يك فايلي  {باگ }داره كه انتي انرا حذف كرد  .
با تشكر .
*

----------

*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## nekooee

سلام من ورژن اصلی این برنامه رو دارم تنها آنتی ویروسی بهش گیر میده NOD32 هست که اشتباه تشخیص میده! چون این برنامه توانایی stop کردن پروسه ها رو داره فکر میکنه ویروسه در حالی نیست. من براتون نسخه اصلی رو آپلود میکنم که باز هم خیالتون راحت باشه ولی این برنامه در ویندوز 7 خوب جواب نمیدهد و در بعضی از موارد دیدم کار نمیکنه. یکی دیگه رو من در کنار این استفاده میکنم که در ویندوز 7 هم به خوبی جواب میده و به نظرم در کنار هم استفاده کنید دیگه کامل کارتون راه میفته. به نامEMCO UnLock IT. مثلا نشون میده چه پروسه هایی فایل رو درگیر کردن و شما میتوانید به دلخواه هر پروسه رو که می خواین stop کنید و اگر خواستید سپس فایل رو خودتون حذف کنید. این برنامه هم رایگانه و من لینک برنامه رو از سایت سازنده میگذارم که با خیال راحت دانلود کنید



موفق باشید





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*abbasbehest*,*armmman1*,*BABAKELK83*,*gadraj*,*ghasedak256*,*h.l.a*,*hossein mokh*,*kavosh83*,*kokoia*,*mohammadhadi*,*omidir*,*pedram*,*sam_electronic*,*sarbandi*,*Service Manual*,*shamsabadi*,*صابری*,*غزال*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## pedram

سلام 
عرض احترام جناب استاد صابري وجناب نكويي عزيز من نصب كردم .واتفاقا يك مورد داشتم كه خودمو كشتم حذف نميشد با اين برنامه مشگل حل شد تمامي نرم افزارها ي اينگونه به انتي ويروس گير ميده تازه خودشو ويروس ميشناسه ولي ايجاد مشگل نميكنه من اينگونه موارد زياد دارم و به كار ادامه ميدهم هيچ مشگلي هم ايجاد نميكنه فقط موقع نصب چون سيستم اين فايل را ويروس ميشناسه مواظب باشيد خودشو حذف نكنيد
سپاس

----------

*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

سلام به اساتید محترم 
گفتم لینک دانلود سایت بین المللی بزارم شاید بهتر باشه ولی انگار به قول دوستان مشکل داره 
من از اینجا دانلودش کردم که نود بهش گیر نداده و گذاشته کارشو کنه 
*******
با تشکر 1390/2/17 7:13

----------

*armmman1*,*kavosh83*,*kokoia*,*tone*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام آقا جواد. لطفا از سایتهای فارسی زبان دیگه لینک نگذارید. البته من لینیکی که از اون سایت گذاشته بودید چک کردم دقیقا همان ورژنی هست که خودتون و من لینکش رو از سایتهای خارجی گذاشتیم. و نود 32 آخرین آپدیت بهش گیر میده من همین الان خودم تست کردم. البته فقط موقع نصب گیر میده که کافیه به نود معرفی کنید نرم افزار مخرب نیست. البته من همانطور که گفتم روی ویندوز 7 مشکلاتی داره. من روی 32 بیت نصب نکردم اما روی ویندوز 64 بیت مثلا auto refresh اکسپلورر ویندوز رو از کار میندازه یعنی وقتی فایلی رو پاک ، تغییر نام یا جا به جا میکنید f5 رو بزنید تا نتیجه رو ببینید مگر نه تغییری نمیبینید. و این مشکل زمانی پیش میاد که shell برنامه با ویندوز ناسازگار باشه. راه حلشم اینه دوباره برنامه رو unistall کنیدتا درست بشه.

----------

*armmman1*,*Service Manual*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*صابری*

----------

